# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دامپزشکی یا علوم آز یا موندن؟(لطفا همه بیاین نظر بدین وقت داره تموم میشه)

## sir_mohsen

*سلام
من بعد از روزها تو این سایت و اون سایت جستجو کردن به این نتیجه رسیدم که تو کل کشور فقط یه رشته خوب هست اونم پزشکیه!
بقیه همه دارن کشک میسابن

داریم به زمان اتمام انتخاب رشته نزدیک میشیم و من هنوز هیچ تصمیمی نگرفتم
خوااااااااااااااااهشا در حد یک نظر کوچیک من رو راهنمایی کنید که خیلی وضع روحیم خرابه

من با این رتبه افتضاحم فقط میتونم دام و علوم آز رو بیارم
برای دام هم باید از شهر خودم برم چون شهر خودمون دامپزشکی نداره

واقعا این چند روزه اینفدر نظرای منفی از دانشجوهای این دو تا رشته دیدم که هنوز دانشگاه نرفته از جفت این رشته ها متنفر شدم!
دامپزشکای بیکار و علوم آزمایشگاهیایی که با حقوق 500 تومن دارن کار میکنن!

حالا به نظرتون من کدوم یکی از اینا رو انتخاب کنم؟؟؟؟
یا با معدل 16.40 بمونم واسه سال سوم؟؟؟؟؟

پارسال رتبم شد 18هزار امسال شد 10 هزار به نظرتون با توجه به اینکه از هرچی کتاب کنکوره حالم به هم میخوره میتونم با 16.40 سال آینده حداقل 3000-4000 بشم که بتونم پزشکی بین الملل قبول شم

خودم واقعا دوست دارم امسال رو برم دانشگاه

**لطفا خواهشا نظر بدین
*

----------


## lily7

اگه میخوای امسال بمونی دامپزشکی رو انتخاب کن .
بازم خوب فکرات رو بکن ... ببین به چه رشته ای علاقه داری !
من بعد از کلی درس خوندن برگشتم سر جای اولم و میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم ... چون اون موقع دنبال علاقم نرفتم ! شرایط برام خیلی سخت شده ولی نمیتونم مثل خیلی از همکلاسیام از علاقم چشم پوشی کنم ...
ان شاءالله بهترین تصمیم رو میگیری  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## last shot

> *سلام
> من بعد از روزها تو این سایت و اون سایت جستجو کردن به این نتیجه رسیدم که تو کل کشور فقط یه رشته خوب هست اونم پزشکیه!
> بقیه همه دارن کشک میسابن**
> داریم به زمان اتمام انتخاب رشته نزدیک میشیم و من هنوز هیچ تصمیمی نگرفتم
> خوااااااااااااااااهشا در حد یک نظر کوچیک من رو راهنمایی کنید که خیلی وضع روحیم خرابه
> 
> من با این رتبه افتضاحم فقط میتونم دام و علوم آز رو بیارم
> برای دام هم باید از شهر خودم برم چون شهر خودمون دامپزشکی نداره
> 
> ...


*اصلا غصه نخور من* *چند تا**فامیل** علوم آزمایشگاهی  دارم.کی گفته حقوقشون 500 هست؟!!!! اولندش رشته ای است که ابدا بیکار نداره آزمایشگاهای خصوصی و دولتی براش سرودست میشکنند.حقوقش بستگی داره به اینکه استخدام خصوصی باشی یا دولتی.دولتی باشی که میره بالای 2-3و بسته به شیفت و اضافه کاری میره بالا.اما اگه خصوصی باشی خب بسته به ساعت کاری میتونی بالای 1 بگیری.کسی که گفته 500 به خاطر شیفت خیلی کمش در بخش خصوصی بوده.دامپزشکی شنیدم حقوقش کمه مگه اینکه زرنگ باشی و....اما علوم ازمایشگاهی کارت تضمین شده است شک نکن و بزنش.*

----------


## sir_mohsen

> *اصلا غصه نخور من* *چند تا**فامیل** علوم آزمایشگاهی  دارم.کی گفته حقوقشون 500 هست؟!!!! اولندش رشته ای است که ابدا بیکار نداره آزمایشگاهای خصوصی و دولتی براش سرودست میشکنند.حقوقش بستگی داره به اینکه استخدام خصوصی باشی یا دولتی.دولتی باشی که میره بالای 2-3و بسته به شیفت و اضافه کاری میره بالا.اما اگه خصوصی باشی خب بسته به ساعت کاری میتونی بالای 1 بگیری.کسی که گفته 500 به خاطر شیفت خیلی کمش در بخش خصوصی بوده.دامپزشکی شنیدم حقوقش کمه مگه اینکه زرنگ باشی و....اما علوم ازمایشگاهی کارت تضمین شده است شک نکن و بزنش.*


دوستان ممنون به خاطر راهنمایی
این روزا خیلی روزای مضخرفیه واقعا ممنون به خاطر کمکاتون
والله من از رشتم درآمد چند صد میلیونی نمیخوام ولی وقتی تو فروما میشنوی طرف داره مجانی واسه آزمایشگاه کار میکنه واقعا تنت میلرزه!
من تا حدودی با علوم آز آشنایی داشتم و حتی انگیزه اینکه تا دکتراش رو برم هم تو خودم میبینم ولی بعضیا یه حرفایی میزنن که آدم دلش میخواد...
حالا دوستان دیگه هم اگه لطف کنن نظر بدن ممنون میشم

----------


## *Yousef*

اگه علاقه نداری به هیچ کدوم یه سال دیگه بمون

----------


## sir_mohsen

> اگه علاقه نداری به هیچ کدوم یه سال دیگه بمون


والله من علاقه داشتم به علوم آز ولی با این وضعی که دانشجوهاش میگن علاقم نابود شد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aguila Roja

به نظر من هیچ کدوم ولی با این حال دام  رو پیشنهاد میدم

----------


## last shot

دانشجو چی میدونه از بازار کار؟ اونها هم از دانشجوهای دیگه شنیدن.به هر حال نترس اگه بد بود پیشنهاد نمیکردم.خود دانی. :Yahoo (21):

----------


## drmoslem

> *سلام
> من بعد از روزها تو این سایت و اون سایت جستجو کردن به این نتیجه رسیدم که تو کل کشور فقط یه رشته خوب هست اونم پزشکیه!
> بقیه همه دارن کشک میسابن
> 
> داریم به زمان اتمام انتخاب رشته نزدیک میشیم و من هنوز هیچ تصمیمی نگرفتم
> خوااااااااااااااااهشا در حد یک نظر کوچیک من رو راهنمایی کنید که خیلی وضع روحیم خرابه
> 
> من با این رتبه افتضاحم فقط میتونم دام و علوم آز رو بیارم
> برای دام هم باید از شهر خودم برم چون شهر خودمون دامپزشکی نداره
> ...


با قطعیت میگم بمون برا سال بعد
ولی دیگه اگه از درس بریدی حوصله نداری و....علوم ازمایشگاهی درصورتی بهتره که تا آخر ادامه بدی دکترا 
ولی اگه دیگه حوصله دوباره کنکور دادن نداری دام 
ولی به هر حال من خودم بودم یه سال دیگه میموندم

----------


## mehrdadlord

Ya dip mojadad begir ya bia oloum az

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## mehrdadlord

Zud mikhay be pool beresi parastari ..

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## Mii Lad

واقعیت اینه که هیچ کدوم بازار کار آنچنانی ندارن . پرستاری از هر 2 تاشون بهتره . اگه سال آینده  اون قدری توان داری که از 10 هزار به یه رتبه تاپ برسی  بهتره که بمونی اگه نه بهتره بری .

----------


## last shot

بچه ها با آیندش اینجوری بازی نکنید هر کی هرچی حس میکنه نگه :Yahoo (31):  الان استرس داره و جواب قاطع میخواد.اگه تجربه این شغل ها رو توی فامیل یا دوستان دارید بهش بگید.

----------


## drmoslem

> بچه ها با آیندش اینجوری بازی نکنید هر کی هرچی حس میکنه نگه الان استرس داره و جواب قاطع میخواد.اگه تجربه این شغل ها رو توی فامیل یا دوستان دارید بهش بگید.


بهتر از اینه بره بعدن 2 سال محروم بشه یا  چند سال بخونه بعد پشیمون بشه 
همیشه صبر بهترین کار بوده یعنی بمونه بهتره
ان الله مع الصابرین

----------


## last shot

من که مجبورش نکردم بره خودش کمک خواسته برای انتخاب رشته.موندن یا رفتنش با خودشه نه ما. :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sir_mohsen

> Ya dip mojadad begir ya bia oloum az
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


داداش شما خودش علوم آز خوندی میخوای دوباره کنکور بدی؟
دوروبرت کسی بوده تو همین رشته به جایی رسیده باشه؟
بین دام و علوم شما میگی علوم؟

----------


## sir_mohsen

> بهتر از اینه بره بعدن 2 سال محروم بشه یا  چند سال بخونه بعد پشیمون بشه 
> همیشه صبر بهترین کار بوده یعنی بمونه بهتره
> ان الله مع الصابرین


من وضع معدلم خرابه وگرنه اگه معدلم حداقل 18 بود 100% میشستم واسه سال آینده
من با این 25% شدم این دیگه 35% بشه که کار خیلی سخت تر میشه

----------


## Amin 95

> داداش شما خودش علوم آز خوندی میخوای دوباره کنکور بدی؟
> دوروبرت کسی بوده تو همین رشته به جایی رسیده باشه؟
> بین دام و علوم شما میگی علوم؟


یه چی بگم من علوم آزمایشگاهی زیاد میشناسم انصرافق داده

کلا خیلی باید صبور باشه

تا 10 سال نخونی 4 سال کارشناسی 2 سال ارشد 4 سال دکترا
فایده نداره
تازه بعدش باید با 4 نفر دیگه به فکر مجوز بیفتین برای آزمایشگاه و یه سری شرایط خاص آزمایشگاه بزنی نونت تو روغنته ولی کار هر کسی نیست رابطه وپول لازمه داری بسم الله

----------


## Amin 95

دام خوبه به شرطها
شرطشم کلینیکه

والا خطر زیاد داره
برو سرچ کن ببین چند تا دام پزشک مردن یا دچار مصدومنیت شدن
اومده طرف آمپول به گاوه بزنه اونم که گاوه حالیش نیست زده با سمش تو سینه طرف جابجا مرده

ولی خب پولشم خوبه برای کلینیک
اگه عاشق حیوونایی وتا حالا گربه بغل کردی و خوشت میاد برو 

ولی زیر خط فقر جفتش داره

----------


## mehrdadlord

> داداش شما خودش علوم آز خوندی میخوای دوباره کنکور بدی؟
> دوروبرت کسی بوده تو همین رشته به جایی رسیده باشه؟
> بین دام و علوم شما میگی علوم؟


دام چیه بابا !!!

بخونش :
انصراف از علوم ازمایشگاهی بخاطر پزشکی...


Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## par.rah

علاقه مهمه..حرف بقیه رو بیخیال برادر

----------


## Amin 95

علاقه خالی به درد نمیخوره

3 فاکتور

علاقه

بازار کار

استعدا 

دومی واقعا مهم تره

ولی هر 3 حایز اهمیتت

مثلا من عاشق تاریخم ولی آیا بازار کار داره؟؟؟

----------


## sir_mohsen

> دام چیه بابا !!!
> 
> بخونش :
> انصراف از علوم ازمایشگاهی بخاطر پزشکی...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


ممنون تاپیکت خیلی به درد خورد
حالا به نظرت مسیر رسیدن به دکترا علوم آز راحت تره یا یه سال خوندن واسه پزشکی اونم با معدل 16.40 اونم با این وضع کنکور
کلا به نظرت با علوم آز میشه به درآمد 2-3 میل رسید حداقل؟من یه کارهای دیگه ای دارم انجام میدم که از نظر مالی تقریبا تامینم میکنه ولی وقتی یه جاهایی میبینم کارشناسای علوم آز با ماهی 700 دارن کار میکنن واقعا دلسرد میشم از انتخابش

----------


## mehrdadlord

> ممنون تاپیکت خیلی به درد خورد
> حالا به نظرت مسیر رسیدن به علوم آز راحت تره یا یه سال خوندن واسه پزشکی اونم با معدل 16.40 اونم با این وضع کنکور
> کلا به نظرت با علوم آز میشه به درآمد 2-3 میل رسید حداقل؟من یه کارهای دیگه ای دارم انجام میدم که از نظر مالی تقریبا تامینم میکنه ولی وقتی یه جاهایی میبینم کارشناسای علوم آز با ماهی 700 دارن کار میکنن واقعا دلسرد میشم از انتخابش


چرا دیپلم مجدد نمیگیری خب ؟ معدلتو ببری بالا و اگه  از پس کنکور سخت سال بعد برمیای قطعا ارزششو داره حتی اگه دو سال دیگه هم پشت کنکور بمونی . خب من حقوقا رو از ۷۰۰ شنیدم تا 3500 .بستگی به خودت داره . اگه دکتری بگیری که از لحاظ مالی ارضات میکنه ولی خب اگه بری دانشگاه و فقط بخوای واحد ارو پاس کنی باید با همون 600 تومن تو خصوصی دنبال کار بگردی . به تظرم اگه شرایطشو داری رو پرستاری هم یکم فکر کن ...

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## sir_mohsen

> چرا دیپلم مجدد نمیگیری خب ؟ معدلتو ببری بالا و اگه  از پس کنکور سخت سال بعد برمیای قطعا ارزششو داره حتی اگه دو سال دیگه هم پشت کنکور بمونی . خب من حقوقا رو از ۷۰۰ شنیدم تا 3500 .بستگی به خودت داره . اگه دکتری بگیری که از لحاظ مالی ارضات میکنه ولی خب اگه بری دانشگاه و فقط بخوای واحد ارو پاس کنی باید با همون 600 تومن تو خصوصی دنبال کار بگردی . به تظرم اگه شرایطشو داری رو پرستاری هم یکم فکر کن ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


داداش شما حساب سن و سال رو هم داری؟ من الان بشینم به امید این که تو 30 سالگی قراره پزشک عمومی بشم؟
من این روزا زیاد بین درمانگاه ها و آزمایشگاه ها در رفت و آمدم و ازشون سوالاتی میپرسم
گذرم به درمانگاه محلمون افتاد یه دکتر عمومی بود خواستم برام آزمایش بنویسه
خلاصه باهاش یه صحبتایی کردم یه جا ازش پرسیدم حالا این پزشکی مگه چقدر درآمد داره که همه دنبالشن؟ بنده خدا همون موقع دست کرد تو کشو فیش حقوقیش رو نشونم داد 2.400 آخرین دریافتیش بوده. بابای من با لیسانس دانشگاه آزاد کارمند دولته ماهی 7-8 میلیون میگیره
خلاصه اینکه باید حساب عمر رو هم داشت پزشکی یه رشته ایه که به درد بچه هات میخوره خودت تا به یه درآمدی برسی پیر شدی
من همین الانش با 19 سال سن یه کارایی که دارم انجام میدم همین حالاش واسم 1.5 میل درآمد داره بخوام یکی دو سال دیگه بشینم پشت کنکور باید قید همین کارا رو هم بزنم

----------


## mehrdadlord

> داداش شما حساب سن و سال رو هم داری؟ من الان بشینم به امید این که تو 30 سالگی قراره پزشک عمومی بشم؟
> من این روزا زیاد بین درمانگاه ها و آزمایشگاه ها در رفت و آمدم و ازشون سوالاتی میپرسم
> گذرم به درمانگاه محلمون افتاد یه دکتر عمومی بود خواستم برام آزمایش بنویسه
> خلاصه باهاش یه صحبتایی کردم یه جا ازش پرسیدم حالا این پزشکی مگه چقدر درآمد داره که همه دنبالشن؟ بنده خدا همون موقع دست کرد تو کشو فیش حقوقیش رو نشونم داد 2.400 آخرین دریافتیش بوده. بابای من با لیسانس دانشگاه آزاد کارمند دولته ماهی 7-8 میلیون میگیره
> خلاصه اینکه باید حساب عمر رو هم داشت پزشکی یه رشته ایه که به درد بچه هات میخوره خودت تا به یه درآمدی برسی پیر شدی
> من همین الانش با 19 سال سن یه کارایی که دارم انجام میدم همین حالاش واسم 1.5 میل درآمد داره بخوام یکی دو سال دیگه بشینم پشت کنکور باید قید همین کارا رو هم بزنم


خب پس بیخیال پزشکی شو ... بین آزمایشگاه و پرستاری یکدومو انتخاب کن ... حالا چیکار میکنی که ۱.۵ درمیاری یاد مام بده  :Yahoo (4): ) در مورد حقوق هم من ارشد قارچ میشناسم ، 3200 در میاره . یکی هم میشناسم از کاردانی شروع کرده نهصد حقوقشه ! بیشتر سرچ کن بازم ... اگه هم گروهی چیزی خواستی تو تلگرام یا فیس بگو تا ادت کنم . یا علی ...

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## XaoS

علوم آزمایشگاهی بنظرتون بهتره یا رادیولوژی؟

----------


## NOT NOW

علوم ازمایشگاهی رو فقط اگه پارتی دارید انتخاب کنید

خواهر من میکروبیولوژیسته ولی بیکار ! هرجا میرفت میگفتن ما اصلا مدرک فلانی که دکتر اوردتش رو ندیدیم ! (نشان از پارتی بازی !)

----------


## sir_mohsen

> خب پس بیخیال پزشکی شو ... بین آزمایشگاه و پرستاری یکدومو انتخاب کن ... حالا چیکار میکنی که ۱.۵ درمیاری یاد مام بده ) در مورد حقوق هم من ارشد قارچ میشناسم ، 3200 در میاره . یکی هم میشناسم از کاردانی شروع کرده نهصد حقوقشه ! بیشتر سرچ کن بازم ... اگه هم گروهی چیزی خواستی تو تلگرام یا فیس بگو تا ادت کنم . یا علی ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


برنامه نویسی عزیز
پیشنهاد میکنم اگه وقت آزاد دارین حتما برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرین
یه کار پرسودیه که هیییییچ وقت هم اشباع نمیشه و هر روز بازار کارش گسترده تر میشه
البته تو یکی از سایت های خبری هم کار ترجمه و خبرنگاری انجام میدم خلاصه خودمو از بیکاری درآوردم یه جورایی :Yahoo (76): 
ولی خوب دغدغه اصلی درآمدیه که قراره از رشته ای که واسش درس خوندی داشته باشی
خدا رو شکر من تو یه شهری هستم که هنوز خیلی از شغل ها توش اشباع نشده و کار هست اگه جنمش باشه
دیگه ما هم انتخاب رشتمون رو کردیم
ایشالله از علوم آز پشیمون نشم

----------

